

Google Engineer Calls Google+ a Pathetic Afterthought - bhartzer
http://gizmodo.com/5849061/google-engineer-calls-google%252B-a-pathetic-afterthought

======
yanw
He was referring to the platform not the product. Everyday it seems I find yet
another reason to hate the tech "press".

